# t-jet blazer opinions



## Don276 (Feb 26, 2007)

I am in the market for a garmet printer and was narrowing it down to a brother if I decided to stay away from the white ink technology for now. Or I was between the T -Jet Blazer and the Flexi-Jet. The Brother for not printing on dark is kind of expersive at 20,000. The Blazer for a bit more at 25,000 prints white and is based i believe is on the Epson 4800 printer. I have not seen it yet but it looks like the print head moves and the garments stay still. The Flexi Jet extended is around 18,000 and prints white also. The Flexi has gotten some good reviews from current owners as well. If anyone can give me their opinions on these 3 printers i would appreciate it. Thanks Hope to see everyone in AC


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You can reads lots of opinions on the printers in this section of the forum by searching by printer name.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

The Blazer is faily new compared to the others. The Brother is awesome, but as you said it does not do white ink. Many of us believe the white ink / pretreatment is not where it needs to be as of right now. The ink manufacturers are working hard on this now. But you always have the opportunity of using other techniques (i.e. print-cut with dark transfer paper, plastisol transfers,...) to do dark shirts. 

The Blazer and the Flexi-Jet are both using the Epson 4800 printer. Both of these dtg printers have the printer head that moves over the substrate. Both printers use the same inks - Dupont. A lot of the machines features are basically the same. One of the major differences is the RIP they use. Just from what I have heard, the Flexi-Jet's RIP is a little easier to use.

I would definitely see if you can see all the printers in action in an actual shop - not on a trade show floor - before making the final decision if you have the opportunity. Hope this helps.

Mark


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 24, 2006)

Yep, you need a one on one demo with them if you're planning to invest that much into a machine. Make sure you ask them to show you how to use the software. Printing on white shirts is easy, printing on dark shirts take a bit of practice. The software, espcially the underbase control, makes a huge difference in color brightness.


----------



## Don276 (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks for all the opinions they have been a big help. I agree with everyone from what i have seen.. The white ink technology is just not there yet. I think i am going with the brother for now and when they come out with a printer for darks i am told i will have enough business to keep both running. I seen all of them at the show and ordered samples from suppliers.. and was not impressed at all. you would think they would send you prestine shirts.. NOT. Thanks again.


----------



## csquared (Sep 8, 2006)

One thing you also have to look at is the ink cost as the Brother will cost the most and the Flexi and Blazer are on the same level


----------



## csquared (Sep 8, 2006)

from my experience I love FastRIP, just hit the print button and done.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

I have a Brother and Love it
Check them all out and see what you think before buying but my money is on the Brother. It prints fast and is very reliable
That is just my .02


----------



## tomtv (Feb 6, 2007)

don,

there is good and bad with all of them, that is for sure. It sounds like you really kind of have you mind made up to go with the brother. for doing lights you will not be unhappy. the market continues to change all the time in regards to shirt selections. i think that white shirt printing continues to go down in most markets. that does not mean white shirts are going away but they are loosing market share all the time. purchasing something that is white ink ready at least gives you the option. white ink printing right now is not easy at all, so do not believe the hype. on the other hand as the market grows the money in r and d continues to go up. every day brings new people and companies looking to solve the riddle. i know sawgrass is doing some very interesting beta testing on the white in with the advantage which is why we made our decision. the bottom line is that you have to feel good and confident about whatever direction you go. to me that is a big key to how things go for you. 

good luck and sorry i missed you at the AC show.

Tom


----------



## Don276 (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks Tom. Right now i am comfortable with the brother and screen printing the darks for now. I think eventually when the white ink is ready i will mover on to a printer that will print white. AC was a pretty good show, althought it seemed smaller than last year. Thanks again Don


----------



## tomtv (Feb 6, 2007)

The bottom line is that you have to be comfortable and feel good about your direction.

There are some interesting options for direct to garment printing on darks in the near future. There may be options that have nothing to do with a dtg type printer but will only enhance the fact you own one. If there is a need in a market, someone will eventually fill it properly. It is always wise to keep you eyes open and your mind open to what is out there and what is coming. The one a two shirt orders for darks are out there for sure. There are contract printers that will turn those for you and you can still make a profit. You just have to find them.

tom


----------

